# Taylor County



## reelobsession (Oct 18, 2018)

Anyone here hunting Taylor county?

I have some property towards the south part of the county.

I plan to be there for opening of rifle. Should be good with the cold front coming through.


----------



## musk rat (Oct 18, 2018)

They're scraping & rubbing pretty good right now, but I think it's mainly the young bucks. I hunt south Taylor County & some friends and I picked up a small lease in the north part of the county a month ago. I'm not sure how good the hunting is in North Taylor but maybe someone on here can post some info.


----------



## reelobsession (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for the info Musk rat. This will be my first year hunting in Taylor county. We've had some mature bucks showing up on camera during shooting light (late afternoon) this past week so hopefully they'll show up in the next couple days.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 28, 2018)

I hunt S. Taylor off 127 near Macon line, and they are scraping the woods up, keeping them cleaned out, and fragrant. Didn't see much movement last week, it was hot and that moon was bright! Leaving in the AM to hunt M-Th, then it's supposed to rain Friday, so I'll go home for laundry and a shower, and then back to the woods Sat.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 28, 2018)

Nov 9th is magic at my farms in Taylor.


----------



## reelobsession (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll be there Nov 10-13th and again the 17-20th. Hoping to catch some rut activity. I'll post updates if I see anything.


----------



## musk rat (Oct 31, 2018)

One of our members killed a nice 8 point Sunday morning in North Taylor & he sure was stinking. His tarsals were black & wet. We think he was about 2.5 - 3 yrs. old so maybe the older bucks won't be long.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 31, 2018)

Watched an 8 work a scrape this morning around 0930, including p-ing on himself. Also saw some other bucks cruising. No chasing seen - or heard. Waiting on a big boy I have on cam 2 yrs. Anything else will get a pass.

Going back Sat. Too hot right now for me, and I got bit up by bugs. I guess an October freeze is a thing of the past.


----------



## reelobsession (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks for the update guys. With the temp's dropping, it should be good this weekend. The best buck I have on camera has been this 9 point. I'm guessing he's 4.5 years old.  I've had him on this same camera for months. He's been coming out almost everyday just after dark so I'm thinking he has to be bedded close. Hopefully he'll start cruising during the day.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 1, 2018)

Niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 5, 2018)

Saw a lot of movement during daytime as I was on stand all day both Sat and Sun Nov 3-4. Mostly younger bucks cruising, and a few doe groups feeding but no following bucks seen. Biggest was a 2.5 yr estimated 7-pt. Huge body, meh rack - pass. A large body buck followed some does right at end of shooting time Sun eve. It was too dark to see his horns, I spotted him with my thermal but horns don't show on thermal. I gave him a grunt to see what he'd do, and they ALL started blowing and snorting at me. Mistake! LOL

Headed back as soon as this rain moves out...


----------



## reelobsession (Nov 5, 2018)

Cool. Thanks for the report. I have a mature 8 pointer that just started showing up on camera 2 days ago. So the bucks are starting to roam. I'll be at camp saturday to tuesday.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 11, 2018)

Bucks still cruising, and I saw some chasing. I don't think the doe was ready, based on the speed records she set running from a grunting buck. He was making those looooong grunts, not the steady short grunts of a tending buck. I saw the buck again today cruising around. 8-pt kinda skinny - pass. Saw a dozen bucks over the weekend, and passed on 'em all. Only one buck was truly mature, and huge with thick long horns - only on one side. Doh! He was right there in my shooting lane, so easy, but I had to pass. Half a rack is decidedly NOT better than none. Headed back Tuesday, rain or not. Weather kinda sucks. I wish it would get COLD.


----------



## reelobsession (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks RW. My dad and I hunted Saturday and Sunday. We saw 15-20 deer. Some young bucks. Didn’t see any rutting activity. We ended our trip Monday with all the rain in the forecast. We’ll be back out there this weekend. Hopefully the big boys will be chasing.


----------



## musk rat (Nov 14, 2018)

Hopefully with the cooler weather coming in it will get the bucks up and moving. I'm thinking about taking next week off from work seeing how it looks like the weather may finally cooperate a little. I hunted this past weekend and only saw a few does & one small 8 point that was scent checking them.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 15, 2018)

Weather is breaking. Headed back after some sleep. GL 2 all.


----------



## reelobsession (Nov 15, 2018)

Good luck. Let us know how you do.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Nov 19, 2018)

Saw a bunch Fri-Sun, moving mostly in the mornings. Does and bucks; saw some small bucks, and passed on a "maybe" 9-pt walking right by the stand at 30 yards! I had a real good look at the horns, which were high and long, but not wide, and not much mass at the bases. Body was big - but not bulky, anyway, a very good-looking 2.5-3.5 yr old buck I will be looking for next year if he makes it.

I did not see/hear any chasing or grunting this time, but that may mean I just picked the wrong stand. I have 8 stands up on 120 acres, and its a mental battle trying to figure out which one to sit in sometimes, and I often don't decide until I start walking. You never know which one the big one might stroll by.

I did notice the scrapes were still being cleaned out and had hoof streaks in them every morning. The moon was bright, and I heard deer chasing, snorting, and carrying on in the woods around my little tent site during the night. They were up all over the roads at dark Sunday night when I left. I almost hit one on 127.

I go in early - I start walking to the stand at 6AM and am usually settled in at least 15 minutes before you can even see. I have a hand-held Pulsar thermal scope I use to scan for deer in the dark, it is awesome for spotting deer in the gloom before they spot you. I love that thing, but 3 times so far, as soon as I settle in and start looking, a really big-bodied single deer walked by without a sound (ground is wet) in the dark way before you could possibly see him without the thermal. You can't see the horns in the thermal because they are air-temperature, only the bases. I just know those were big boys, and seeing them leave before shooting light is kind of disheartening right off the bat, but soon you settle down and wait for the next one.


----------



## reelobsession (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey guys,

I hunted from the 17th to the 21st. I saw a 6 point chase a doe across the field saturday afternoon. My neighbor saw an 8 pointer chasing sunday afternoon. My wife shot her first buck (small 8 pointer) monday afternoon. We saw plenty of does but action slowed down the last couple days of our hunt.


----------



## Jumpin1kagl (Nov 27, 2018)

This is my first year hunting Taylor county.  Had some small bucks on camera on the 19th, but been pretty slow on our property this year.  Anyone have experience hunting the local WMA's?  Would like some does to fill the freezer.


----------



## reelobsession (Jan 9, 2019)

Went up to our Taylor county property over the weekend. Saw some spikes and does. Also saw some hogs. I took one of the hogs. Close to about 100 pounds. This is my first hog on this new property. I'm loving this property.


----------



## reelobsession (Jan 9, 2019)

Here are some bucks we've been getting on camera the last couple weeks.


----------

